# Chokecherry Label



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 21, 2011)

Playing around with a new Chokecherry label. What do you all think?

I know it is a little off center - will correct that later.

1.


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a little off center

I think it looks really nice. Kind of classy.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, very nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Very clean and easy on the eyes. I like it!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks nice, but if you're looking for constructive critisisim, maybe play around with a different color border or a different color in-field. Having both the same color could be bland.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2011)

I do agree that right side border is bigger the the left.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 21, 2011)

very nice. slightly larger font?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input - i have added a few other possibilities. What do you think? Good, Bad, Ugly....

2.








3.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the second one. It looks nice and has a good balance of colors.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the top one. I think it would look better on a bottle without the edge border. Still think the font could be larger.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well - there is no edge border - what you are seeing is the template border - i had to do a print screen then cut it out.

So the black border on the top one will not be there.


----------

